# Tick repellant?



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Hows it going people? I caught a deer tick hunting the other day, does anyone know of a natural tick repellant?


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/news/20100525/6-insect-repellents-get-high-marks

There are a few listed here at webmd that look natural, others not. Supposedly you will find a lot of deer ticks around honeysuckle as they wait for the deer to pass. You might keep an eye out..if it is your own property, you might consider killing it off if it is present. I have always wore knee high rubber boots (Lacrosse) with my pants inside and the bugs don't grab on too often.

VS


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

deet considered natural?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Not sure about repellent ...I have probably had over 1000 ticks on me in my lifetime and never had issues. But it always bothers me. I never wear shorts in the woods .. ever.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

chico said:


> Hows it going people? I caught a deer tick hunting the other day, does anyone know of a natural tick repellant?


How did you catch him? With a trap? A snare? If you used a lasso, that is one small lasso and you are the man with crazy skills.

And if you are trying to catch them wouldn't an attractant be better?

Just messing with you, I know it is probably a translation or local figure of speech.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had Lyme disease thrice, it's no fun. Avon (ha) used to make a repellent that I believe was natural, it was SkinSoSoft expedition strength or something like that... Came in a green spray can and worked very well. DEET is nasty.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You might try a good quality orange cleaner ... that stuff is based on d-limonene, which is distilled from orange peel. Put some in a hand pump sprayer and spritz your pants and boots. It smells like oranges, which is not too bad. D-limonene kills just about all insects, but is harmless to humans and animals. It is a standard flavoring for many food products. It kills insects because it dissolves the coating on their exoskelleton. That coating makes their bodies air tight so that oxygen will circulate through their system properly, so when the coating is removed, they cannot "breathe". Warning ... it will remove shellac; shellac is (or was) made from the coatings of insects. The odor of d-limonene acts as a repellant to many insects. Just a suggestion ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. Great info Charles.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks alot yall, and thanks Charles someone told me i could put sulphur on my boots and lower parts of my jeans to repel them. Oranges smell way better. I found out you could rub oil on your body to keep them from biting, but im not into that neither. i wear my pant legs in my boots and wear long sleeves and still had to pull one off from behind my right knee. just lookin for a little extra protection.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

chico said:


> Thanks alot yall, and thanks Charles someone told me i could put sulphur on my boots and lower parts of my jeans to repel them. Oranges smell way better. I found out you could rub oil on your body to keep them from biting, but im not into that neither. i wear my pant legs in my boots and wear long sleeves and still had to pull one off from behind my right knee. just lookin for a little extra protection.


I have heard of the sulfur powder, but never used it myself. That oil thing certainly does not sound like my kinda thing either. If desperate, I suppose one could get oneself nickle plated .... :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

If the problem is on your property a product called "Tick Tubes" is *very* effective. They are essentially waxed toilet paper tubes stuffed with cotton balls soaked with tick repellant (same as what is incorporated into dog flea collars). The tubes are distributed through your property (under thick bushes, along woods edges, under rock/log piles). The theory is that field mice (the largest carriers of ticks) will take the cotton to their nests and the ticks will be killed. If I recall 24 tubes cost $75 and are enough for almost two acres, but are worth every penny. We live in a heavily wooded area, and we had 4 dogs get lyme disease is one year! Since we have started using the tubes (twice a year) we have not found a tick on them or us or have had them get sick in over three years! They can be found by Googling the product. Highly recommended. For personal use, Sawyers make a spray (found at Cabelas) that I have had luck with when hunting. And just for additional information, if mosquitoes become an issue when you are in the field, nothing works better than a Thermacell unit and any of their scent cannisters. I have excellent results with the Thermacell dispenser when I bowhunt in the early season. From my experience, it's odor does not alert deer, bear or coyotes.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I will check that spray out next time i go to cabelas. Thanks for the additional info, those other issues do come up from time to time.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

In the backpacking world, treating your clothing with permethrin is widely practiced. Permethrin is the synthetic version of a chemical which was originally extracted from Chrysanthemums. So, no, it is not natural but has been proven to be quite safe when used as directed.

One has to weigh the risks of chemical treatment against the risk of Lyme disease. As someone who has had Lyme before and is being tested for it again, I believe using permethrin is the safer choice.

http://www.sawyer.com/bugs.html


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Ill look that up sir, Thanks for the info.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats the same stuff tradspirit mentioned


----------

